# Vorgehensweise bei Betrug im Internet



## jedi111111 (5 Juli 2007)

Dieser Brief habe ich nach Besuch der Staatsanwaltschaft Möchengladbach die mir den Rat gab dieses so zu Schreiben


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie schreiben das ich vom 03.07 14 tage zurück auf ihre Seite gewesen sein sollte.
> Dieses ist nicht der fall gewesen. Da sie meine Adresse haben und auch die Angebliche
> ...


----------



## blowfish (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorgehens weise bei Betrug im Internet*



jedi111111 schrieb:


> Sollten Sie trotzdem weitere Schritte einleiten so sehe ich mich gezwungen eine Anzeige Gegen unbekannt zumachen. Da wenn jemand auf der Seit war meine Daten strafrechtlich verwendend hat.
> Da auch man Sie einschlägig bei der Staatsanwaltschaft kennt schlage ich ihren vor die Rechnung als nichtig anzuerkennen. Wie geschrieben sollten sie das nicht machen Sehe ich mich gezwungen Anzeige auf Unbekannt zu machen
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen



Wer soll da angezeigt werden? Der die Pizza beim Pizzaservice bestellt hat? Wenn der Pizzaservice die Telefonnummer sich aufgeschrieben hat, kann man ja nachkommen wer den Anruf getätigt hat. Herausgabe des Telefoninhabers nur an Strafverfolger. Gleiches gilt bei E-Mail Addis die diese ... Firmen gespeichert haben und wenn diese nicht von einem Freemailer sind, der die Nutzer nicht verifiziert. Dann haben deren RA die Möglichkeit Akteneinsicht zu erlangen und der Nächste wird mit den entsprechenden Mail und Mahnungen überschüttet.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorgehensweise bei Betrug im Internet*

@ jedi111111, du schreibst da ziemlichen Quark, von der Lesbarkeit der Zeilen ganz abzusehen.


----------

